# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Infostart / Разработоки инфостарт

## Avatar_101

Уважаемые  кого интересуют Разработоки инфостарт, на сайте   underverse.su, это торрент есть эти обработки по состоянию на Октябрь 2012

Подборка избранных разработок с инфостарт. 5500 разработок и версий. Актуальность Октябрь 2012. В комплект включены файлы знаменитой подборки MegaPack, подборки Infostart DHT, и клуба "Очумелые негритята". 


По поводу содержания в обработке кумулятивных файлов (архивов):
при их разархивации размер раздачи сильно возрастет и критично увеличится количество файлов. Они являются ценной частью раздачи. На вирусы проверено два раза. 

Работа с описанием:
В подборке содержатся файлы:
.infostart.txt - Описание на русском в текстовом формате
.infostart.xls - Описание на русском в Excel с фильтрами

----------

Synergenta (09.12.2012)

----------


## sava.str

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-infostart.ru

----------

stalbar (14.01.2016)

----------


## anna1975

Всем добрый вечер!!!
 Господа залейте пожалуйста эту обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/121615/
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Trata

О внедрении ITIL <p>Белошицкая Е.В. ВНЕДРЕНИЕ ITIL-ПРОЦЕССОВ НА ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯХ МАЛОГО И СРЕДНЕГО ИТ-БИЗНЕСА СРЕДСТВАМИ "1С: ITIL УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫМИ ТЕХНОЛОГИЯМИ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ" НА ПРИМЕРЕ ФРАНЧАЙЗИ 1С. // Материалы V Международной студенческой электронной научной конференции «Студенческий научный форум» URL: <a href="http://www.scienceforum.ru/2013/15/5100">www.scienceforum.ru/2013/15/5100</a> (дата обращения: 21.02.2013).</p>

----------


## MiraMak

> Уважаемые  кого интересуют Разработоки инфостарт, на сайте   underverse.su, это торрент есть эти обработки по состоянию на Октябрь 2012
> 
> Подборка избранных разработок с инфостарт. 5500 разработок и версий. Актуальность Октябрь 2012. В комплект включены файлы знаменитой подборки MegaPack, подборки Infostart DHT, и клуба "Очумелые негритята". 
> 
> 
> По поводу содержания в обработке кумулятивных файлов (архивов):
> при их разархивации размер раздачи сильно возрастет и критично увеличится количество файлов. Они являются ценной частью раздачи. На вирусы проверено два раза. 
> 
> Работа с описанием:
> ...


В каком точно разделе находится?, а то потерялась.

----------


## 27200802018

Всем доброго!!!
Господа залейте пожалуйста эту обработку
http://infostart.ru/public/86631/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## puler

Доброе время суток!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать:
http://infostart.ru/public/14393/
(УСН в типовой бухгалтерии «1С:Бухгалтерский учет 7.7»)
Большое спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем доброго!!!
Господа залейте пожалуйста эту обработку
Печать штрихкодов из 1С 7.7 для принтеров Godex EZ2/EZ2S/EZ2C/BZB2/EZ4/EZ4C/EZ4S
http://infostart.ru/public/147913/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## visusby

Доброе время суток!
Залейте пожалуйста эту обработку, очень нужно.
РМК: подбор "Touchscreen" (сенсорный монитор)
http://infostart.ru/public/165630/
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Zetrox

Люди добрые всем привет, ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!

Очень нужна ваша помощь! ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО НУЖНО, помогите кто может!!!

http://infostart.ru/public/417866/ ADO Консоль запросов с конструктором для управляемого приложения (8.3.6+)
http://infostart.ru/public/189145/ Загрузка оригинальных артикулов автозапчастей из электронного каталога TecDoc
http://infostart.ru/public/200819/ TECDOC. Поиск конструкционных номеров
http://infostart.ru/public/436853/ TECDOC. Поиск запчастей по конструкционным номерам
Заранее благодарен.

----------

krushenicky (24.11.2017)

----------


## Martia

Добрый день! 
Интересная обработка Рабочее место менеджера по продажам с учетом аналогов
http://infostart.ru/public/80589/
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## xXDanilaXx

Залейте пожалуйста обработку http://infostart.ru/public/585665/ спасибо заранее

----------


## _SLAVAK_

Скачайте пожалуйста обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/465314/

----------


## Калымыч

буду благодарен за эту обработку http://solutions.1cstyle.ru/public/574841/

----------


## Zlobniy_Bot

Добрый день.

Скиньте обработку http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/729934/

Заранее благодарен :-)

----------

